# SLF - S&P/ASX 200 Listed Property Trust



## persistentone (8 November 2009)

Is anyone familiar with this ETF?   What are typical expenses?


----------



## alphaman (8 November 2009)

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_SLF.html


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2010)

I'm of the opinion that SLF could have a bad week or 3 coming up, Westfield now only makes up 38.77% of the fund down from around 45% just 7 months ago and Stockland is the second biggest component at 14.84% so combined they make up about 53% of the fund.

The Westfield SP took a hit last week on the back of the reduced dividend payout ratio, and i have been expecting SLF to follow it down and have been somewhat surprised to see the SLF SP holding up well...anyway the comparison chart shows a clear divergence of the 3 share prices Nov to Jan then they come together in Feb and are now back to a massive divergence.

So i would expect to see a correction of sorts over the next few weeks, I'm hoping to buy more SLF under $7.80 time will tell.
~


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> The Westfield SP took a hit last week on the back of the reduced dividend payout ratio.......



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533673&postcount=85

Westfield's reduced payout ratio was announced some time ago.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2010)

drsmith said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533673&postcount=85
> 
> Westfield's reduced payout ratio was announced some time ago.




Feb the 17th was Wednesday last week....spose it depends on what you call sometime ago :dunno: anyway im suggesting the SLF share price is lagging WDC.. if im right ill get filled, if im wrong i wont.


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2010)

1/2yr results to June 30 2009 released late August.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090826/pdf/31k9nhz05cpjpg.pdf

It's on page 1 of the attached media release under Capital Management.

Regarding a lag I've seen the same thing with MLT against the All Ords.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2010)

I must admit not im not a close follower of WDC, i can only assume that the recent WDC SP weakness is about the reality of that new payout ratio kicking in. :dunno: share prices go up - share prices go down.

I buy on weakness and i need to increase my exposure to the Property sector and have chosen SLF as my vehicle of choice.


----------



## GG999 (7 July 2010)

How is SLF looking now, in your opinion?

What is the maximum amount that would be bought in one go in an index fund like SLF or STW?

e.g is 100K ok to invest in one go? Is there any maximum amount that you shouldn't buy all in one go (if for e.g you had won the lottery)


----------



## So_Cynical (7 July 2010)

GG999 said:


> How is SLF looking now, in your opinion?
> 
> What is the maximum amount that would be bought in one go in an index fund like SLF or STW?
> 
> e.g is 100K ok to invest in one go? Is there any maximum amount that you shouldn't buy all in one go (if for e.g you had won the lottery)




If i won lotto and just wanted a reasonably safe dividend stream to live off i would probably buy 6 or 7 stocks for that purpose and SLF would certainly be one of them.

Having said that...i should say that i sold my small holding in SLF about 3 months ago outa frustration at the SP having to much resilience and never dropping into my buy zone. 

And now of course the SLF SP is right where i would want to be buying it  actually tossed up between buying ALZ and SLF last week..ALZ won...personally i wouldn't have any issue with buying SLF at the current level (Sub 7.75) IMO.


----------

